# Coupon printer downloads and spyware ?



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

DH tells me about the horrors of downloading the coupon printers that so many sites offer these days. After reading about them online I see horror stories of how they track your info and then you can never really get the programs off your computer. I tried sharing this info with a few posters but all I see are people who swear that they've had no problem and have been using them for a while. Me I'd stay away from them.
More computer savvy folks care to comment?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> DH tells me about the horrors of downloading the coupon printers that so many sites offer these days. After reading about them online I see horror stories of how they track your info and then you can never really get the programs off your computer. I tried sharing this info with a few posters but all I see are people who swear that they've had no problem and have been using them for a while. Me I'd stay away from them.
> More computer savvy folks care to comment?


The Spyware is evidently invisible to the user, and ignorance is bliss. 

But in the end the choice is yours. If the coupons are important to you then read the terms of service carefully and install the software. Your coupon printing software may not work properly after running your spyware cleaner, so if that happens you may need to reinstall the coupon printer after each scan in order for it to work.

I don't like the idea of having spyware in my computer either, but it's not the worst thing that's even happened to me. It probably won't do any real damage to your computer, since a good parasite doesn't kill it's host.


----------



## Klapton (Mar 9, 2008)

I use spybot search and destroy to scan my machine for malware periodically. But the MOST important thing I do to protect myself from spyware is basically ensuring I have nothing of value on my machine.

NOWHERE on my machine will you find my SSN, credit card of bank account #s. etc. I will never use Quicken or anything like that to manage my finances. Not because they aren't good products. But because I won't have that kind of info on any machine that has internet access.

It's kind of like my first car... It was an old beat up VW. I used to leave the keys in it all that time, and never feared it being solen. Because it was a hunk of JUNK, lol.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Klapton said:


> I use spybot search and destroy to scan my machine for malware periodically.


But she already knows that the coupon printer includes a spyware payload, and there's no question that removing the spyware will inactivate the coupon printer. Her question was; how wise it is to download and use it anyway.


----------



## Klapton (Mar 9, 2008)

Nevada said:


> how wise it is to download and use it anyway.


Read the rest of my post. If you have nothing of value on your computer, there's nothing to steal.


----------



## RainyDay (Feb 11, 2008)

You loose something either way. You'll loose your money if you don't have the coupons, but if you do have the coupons, you'll loose your privacy. Whichever floats your boat...


----------



## alpha phi (Oct 16, 2007)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> DH tells me about the horrors of downloading the coupon printers that so many sites offer these days. After reading about them online I see horror stories of how they track your info and then you can never really get the programs off your computer. I tried sharing this info with a few posters but all I see are people who swear that they've had no problem and have been using them for a while. Me I'd stay away from them.
> More computer savvy folks care to comment?


Saving a few cents on a coupon that many stores won't even accept is not worth the damage spyware can do.
Beyond the obvious damage to your personal info.....
That malicious software is slowing down your computer, and there are some spyware/virus's that will damage the computer hardware.

I am highly suspect of any site that requires something to be installed in order to use their service.

Find another coupon site that is honest.



Klapton said:


> NOWHERE on my machine will you find my SSN, credit card of bank account #s. etc. I will never use Quicken or anything like that to manage my finances. Not because they aren't good products. But because I won't have that kind of info on any machine that has internet access.


Good advice......I have used my computer for those things, but back them up on a disk and delete all the info, before getting back online.



Klapton said:


> If you have nothing of value on your computer, there's nothing to steal.


Except bandwidth, CPU recources, email loggins, forum loggins, ect.


----------



## RainyDay (Feb 11, 2008)

alpha phi said:


> Except bandwidth, CPU recources, email loggins, forum loggins, ect.


EXACTLY!!!! Very easy for someone to slither into your computer and steaL that information. It's especially easy for someone to steal this information if you have an internet connection that is ALWAYS on without AV protection. :viking: 
Now, if you don't mind someone stealing your logins, etc...I assume you're ok. Your risk.


----------



## Klapton (Mar 9, 2008)

RainyDay said:


> EXACTLY!!!! Very easy for someone to slither into your computer and steaL that information. It's especially easy for someone to steal this information if you have an internet connection that is ALWAYS on without AV protection. :viking:
> Now, if you don't mind someone stealing your logins, etc...I assume you're ok. Your risk.


Please note that I never suggested being unprotected. I simply stated that I make sure I don't keep anything REALLY valuable, like my CC#s, SSN etc. anywhere on my computer. Neither do I ever let Windows "remember my password" for anything. So I would have to catch a key-logger for anyone to get anything of real value from me.

As for forums and things like that where it's stored in cookies? meh. Worst thing that can happen there is they can post junk pretending to be me and get me banned. Then I'd never get my poultry questions answered! Oh noes!

Even WITH anti-virus stuff, and routine checks with spybot, hijack this, etc. I STILL don't ever put any of that stuff on my computer in any way.

To use another analogy... not only do I know my partner's history, I still make sure Rudy wears a raincoat.


----------

